
Audi says 2.1M cars had software to cheat emissions - hackuser
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/audi-says-21-million-cars-had-software-to-cheat-emissions/2015/09/28/60e4a5c6-65e3-11e5-9ef3-fde182507eac_story.html
======
taychen
It's not too surprising that Audi is also affected by the scandal. It makes
you wonder if the higher end VW child companies (Lamborghini, Bentley,
Bugatti, etc) are affected as well because of the scandal.

